# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  ارتفاع الحدود الدنيا لمعدلات القبول في الجامعات الأردنية

## الوسادة

*


  تظهر المعلومات الأولية للحدود الدنيا لمعدلات القبول في الجامعات الرسمية لهذا العام ارتفاعا كبيرا في الحدود الدنيا عما كانت عليه في الأعوام السابقة وبالرغم من قرار مجلس التعليم العالي بزيادة اعداد المقبولين بنسبة 20% اي ما يقارب 6 آلاف طالب على قوائم التنافس في البرامج العادية فإن هذه الزيادة لم تفلح في تحريك الحدود الدنيا لمعدلات القبول في التخصصات المهمة سوى عُشر أو عُشرين في بعض تلك التخصصات .

وتشير القراءات الأولية بأن الحدود الدنيا لتخصصات الطب في الأردنية من المتوقع أن يكون 98.7 فيما كان قبل زيادة ال 20% 98.8 وفي التكنولوجيا 98.5 بقي كما هو قبل الزيادة وبعدها وكذلك الحال في طب مؤته 98.1 والطب في الهاشمية 98.3 وفي طب الأسنان والصيدلة ودكتور الصيدلة لم تتحرك الحدود الدنيا ولم تنخفض حيث كانت 98 للأردنية ..و97.7 للتكنولوجيا في طب الأسنان و97.1 في الأردنية و96.7 للتكنولوجيا في الصيدلة .

أما ما تظهره المعلومات غير النهائية فإن معدلات الهندسة المدنية ستشهد زيادة كبيرة حيث ان ادني معدل في الهندسة المدنية في جامعة الطفيلة التقنية سيكون 92 فيما كان 89 في العام الماضي وفي جامعة الحسين 92.3 و كان في العام الماضي 88.7 اما في جامعات الأردنية والتكنولوجيا والهاشمية فلن يقل المعدل عن 96.2 وهو امر لم تفلح زيادة ال20% بتغييره .

أما تخصص المحاسبة فتشير المعلومات انه لن يقل عن 97.4 في الأردنية وهو امر لم تشهده السنوات السابقة على الإطلاق .

ويعود الأمر الى الزيادة غير الطبيعية في معدلات الثانوية العامة والتي تجاوزت كافة التوقعات حيث بلغ الإزدحام في العُشر الواحد ذروته حيث تراوحت اعداد الطلبة في العشر الواحد من معدل 95% الى 99.6% بين 45 و101 طالب في العشر الواحد وهو ما جعل عملية تغيير الحدود الدنيا امرا صعبا فاذا وصل القبول الى عشر كان لا بد من شمول كافة الطلبة في ذلك العشر بالقبول وهو أمر لا يتناسب مع الطاقة الإستيعابية للجامعات وبالتحديد في تخصصات حساسة مثل التخصصات الطبية والهندسية .

ان ما شهدته معدلات الثانوية من تزاحم في المعدلات العالية لا بد من دراسته بعناية لأن خيبة الأمل التي ستصيب الأهالي والطلبة فلن يرضوا عن التوزيعة والتخصص الامر الذي سيضاعف الطلب على مقاعد الاستثناءات (الديوان،العشائر) وسيربك عملية القبول برمتها.. وهو ما سيؤدي بلا شك الى حالة من عدم الرضى الشعبي والإجتماعي وسيضع امتحان الثانوية الذي ظل لأعوام محل احترام الجميع على المحك .

ولعل المستفيد الأكبر من هذه النتائج هو الجامعات الخاصة التي ستكسب - بالإضافة الى هذا الكم الكبير من الطلبة - نوعية طلبة تزيد معدلاتهم عن ال 90% وهؤلاء من الباحثين عن تخصصات أكاديمية لم تتوفر لهم في الجامعات الرسمية.
علي العزام*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> أما تخصص المحاسبة فتشير المعلومات انه لن يقل عن 97.4 في الأردنية وهو امر لم تشهده السنوات السابقة على الإطلاق .



كثير .. !!!!!!!!!!!
يسلمو هديل  :Eh S:

----------


## rand yanal

بحكوا للواحد مشان الله لا تدرس لانك  إذا جبت 90 او حتى 94 ما بيطلعة حتى هندسة فا بلاها .. أحسن ..

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله حرام الي عم بصير  :Frown:

----------

